# Anavar Cycles?



## CoochieKilla (May 6, 2012)

Sup Brahs!  CoochieKilla is here!  Found this site googling steroids and i like what i see.

So let me get some of my fellow broski's opinions on something.  I've been hittin' the gym hard for about 3 years now (26 y/o now) and feel like i'm stallin'.  Been eatin' right, been switching up my routines and all that shit, but just can't break 170 for some reason.  

My diet is in check, no doubt.  I got my best brocipio killin' it for me, switchin' it up weekly.  Well I've finally said "fuck it" and gonna switch over from this bullshit GNC crap to the real deal, know what I'm sayin'?  I been talking to this guy at the gym, he's built like a fuckin' rock so I know he knows his shit, and he hooked me up with some 100mg BD Anavar capsules.  Now I know this shit is legit because I took one this morning and got a fuckin' killer pump just from typing right now.

I just want some fellow hombrehs to pop in and help me figure out the best way to dose this shit.

I'm thinking 1 pill AM, then 1 mid afternoon?

Here are my stats

71 inches
168lbs
probably about 15% bodyfat, not sure though, I never check.

Like i said, my diet is dope as shit, so I don't want to hear about diet.  If you need details I can provide, but my bro is hooking me up.

Get at me doods.


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to SI CoochieKilla!

 I have some bad new for you, there is no such thing as 100mg BD anavar in capsules. This guy at the gym is selling you some nonsense!

 If you were to obtain real anavar it would still be a horrible idea to run on it's own.

 I'm going to let the guys chime in on why it is a bad idea but trust what they tell you!

 If you are willing to learn the right way to do it the guys here will guide and help you!


----------



## PFM (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to SI Brother.

Running any oral only cycle will shut down your HTPA. This is why you NEED Testosterone as a base to all cycles.

You are in good place my man, keep asking and leaning.

CFM


----------



## CoochieKilla (May 6, 2012)

Bro, repect, but who the fuck are you?  My guy wouldn't sell me fake shit.  He told me this was legit US Pharmacy Anavar straight from the manufacturer.  He has an "in" with a guy that words there in the plant.  I trust him because this dood is massive.  It's all he uses.  you need to get your facts straight before you come up in here spouting off your bullshit.  You must just another wannabe behind a computer screen.  Get a life, go lift your 5lb dumbbells.  





Ezekiel said:


> Welcome to SI CoochieKilla!
> 
> I have some bad new for you, there is no such thing as 100mg BD anavar in capsules. This guy at the gym is selling you some nonsense!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

So because I called out the 100mg BD anavar " CAPSULES" it means I don't know squat?

 Ok you are right and I am wrong 

 Enjoy your 100mg BD capsules I'll be sitting here curling 5lb dumbells till you come back in a few weeks and say..damn you were right!




CoochieKilla said:


> Bro, repect, but who the fuck are you?  My guy wouldn't sell me fake shit.  He told me this was legit US Pharmacy Anavar straight from the manufacturer.  He has an "in" with a guy that words there in the plant.  I trust him because this dood is massive.  It's all he uses.  you need to get your facts straight before you come up in here spouting off your bullshit.  You must just another wannabe behind a computer screen.  Get a life, go lift your 5lb dumbbells.


----------



## CoochieKilla (May 6, 2012)

whatever bro, pumps don't lie.  

Can I get some REAL feedback here?  Not from a 18 year old WANNABE?



Ezekiel said:


> So because I called out the 100mg BD anavar " CAPSULES" it means I don't know squat?
> 
> Ok you are right and I am wrong
> 
> Enjoy your 100mg BD capsules I'll be sitting here curling 5lb dumbells till you come back in a few weeks and say..damn you were right!


----------



## PFM (May 6, 2012)

CoochieKilla said:


> Bro, repect, but who the fuck are you?  My guy wouldn't sell me fake shit.  He told me this was legit US Pharmacy Anavar straight from the manufacturer.  He has an "in" with a guy that words there in the plant.  I trust him because this dood is massive.  It's all he uses.  you need to get your facts straight before you come up in here spouting off your bullshit.  You must just another wannabe behind a computer screen.  Get a life, go lift your 5lb dumbbells.



You are way out line young man.

Take you shit girl AAS and go to another site with your cunt attitude.

CFM


----------



## JOMO (May 6, 2012)

No offense but if your diet was dope as shit you wouldn't have a problem breaking 170. And I doubt if your buddy is as "massive" as you say he isn't just using var. 

Listen to these guys ck, var only cycles are a no go. They are giving you positive advice and are looking out for your well being. No need to get defensive, this is the truth. I would do alittle more research before you begin anything.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 6, 2012)

Has to be a troll...


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

CoochieKilla said:


> whatever bro, pumps don't lie.
> 
> Can I get some REAL feedback here?  Not from a 18 year old WANNABE?



 If you could turn me into an 18 year old again I would gladly give you all the 100mg BD anavar you would ever use!! free of charge


----------



## CoochieKilla (May 6, 2012)

can i get some feedback tho?  how should i run this?



Crazy F Mike said:


> You are way out line young man.
> 
> Take you shit girl AAS and go to another site with your cunt attitude.
> 
> CFM


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

mmm canadian IP addy on this guy!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

US pharmaceutical grade anavar lol there aint such a thing. BD is an underground lab. If are lucky, your buddy sold u dbols, hence the pumps. Courtesy around here goes long ways... So i recommend not running ur mouth to people triying to help you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2012)

steroids + 168lbs = fail and 15% BF but i'm not sure = lard ass probably 25%.

If your guy knows so much and is so great, why would you come here and ask a stupid question? Anyone who knows anything knows that you don't run oral only cycles unless you're a pussy who is scared of needles and don't wanna keep your gains or have a functioning endocrine system.

But if you wanna drop that attitude and actually learn something you're welcoming to stay. One more outburst out of you and you get the hammer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> US pharmaceutical grade anavar lol there aint such a thing. BD is an underground lab. If are lucky, your buddy sold u dbols, hence the pumps. Courtesy around here goes long ways... So i recommend not running ur mouth to people triying to help you.




lolololol pwnd.  I didn't even read the part about it being BD. He probably got it from fuckin WP too! LMAO!


----------



## grind4it (May 7, 2012)

So, I'm thinking you got DBol as stated by LuLu. Var by its self is a bad idea. If its ligit (which it's not) your a fucked unless you start running test as a base ASAP. To be clear by "fucked" what I mean is your little dick isn't going to get hard, then you arnt going to have the desire to have sex again.....for several weeks (possible months) after you stop taking the shit you got at the gym. 

With that said you are more than likely taking DBol. This will also fuck you young ass up real good. The reason I say this is because you have not mentioned PCT which tells me your plan is to take shit you got from a guy at the gym. Who more than likely see you as pest (best case sinerio) or a fucking joke. Frankly, my money says the latter. I say this based on the fact you have totally alienated several of the most knowlagble guys in the game. This would indicate to me that you are not very bright (no offense intended).
If this huge guy at the guy gave a shit about you he would have mentioned PCT irregardless of whether it was Anavar or DBol.

Lastly, you need to get your diet in order. The stone cold reality is you are 71", 168 and 15% BF


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2012)

Ez has been doing gear since most people have been in in diapers.  He's old is dirt and knows a lot about aas.  He also happens to be an administrator on this site.  That pretty much means he's not a 18 year old retard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2012)

I say u guys can this dumb fuck


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I say u guys can this dumb fuck



X2. For his first post/ thread acting like that to straight forward answers. I can't see his approach changing in the future.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2016)

CoochieKilla told zeek to eat dick lol


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 14, 2016)

Just let him take it and f up his system.  He's going to anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2016)

Shit I am trying to remember which one of our guys here was coochiekiller...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Shit I am trying to remember which one of our guys here was coochiekiller...



Im almost 100% it was phat


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 14, 2016)

The archives are full of gems


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 14, 2016)

I always read before I look at the dates , That first post was painful to read I narrated it in the macho mans voice in my head lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im almost 100% it was phat



he was a fukst!ck


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 29, 2019)

I was really hoping that this was gonna be three pages of people's anavar experience. It wouldve been helpful. Guess Ill start a thread


----------

